# aqua store in my home town...zhongshan china.



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

took some pictures in a aqua store near my home.. in zhongshan china.
the driftwood there is some much much lower than here...25 chinese dollar per kg. but the fish there is a little pricey


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

There's some nice looking tanks there, love that one with all the moss!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

My Fav is the salty what a beauty. Thanks for sharing Gouedi.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

gorgeous tanks, i want those pieces of DW


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gorgeous tanks - thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like the 2nd pic, always curious what those twirly plants are in the back, aquaman had some but i could never find the name


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Loved to see those tanks.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful tanks, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Some nice planted tanks in china, some look like Ada tanks.

Very nice, thanks for sharing...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

those are some beauties for sure!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

love the forest look of the 1st tank.



Mferko said:


> i like the 2nd pic, always curious what those twirly plants are in the back, aquaman had some but i could never find the name


The plant in the left corner is Crinum calimistratum.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah most deff got some nice planted tanks wish we had some good $ on drift wood


----------

